# Diagrama conversor ps2 a serial



## babilonius (May 25, 2006)

Holas todos amigos foreros, alguen me puede pasar el diagrama de pines para hacerme un conversor de ps2 a serial, ya se que existe en el mercado buenos adaptadores  de este tipo, pero lo necesito para un proyecto...  graciasssssssssss.


----------



## chuko (Jul 3, 2006)

Hay que tener en cuenta que el PS2 es un serial síncrono, mientras que un puerto serial COM es un bus serial asíncrono.


----------

